# Radar location



## Navyseal (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello Sailors,

Considering the location of a Radar Scanner on a sailing yacht, I have already decided it will go on a pole in the back corner of the stern. I'm just wondering about the height of the pole vs. the required safety distance from the radome scanner. Some firms sell 80 cm poles but that feels a bit short...IS*IT?

CHEERS,


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey navy - welcome to SN dude.

*HERE'S A LINK* to a thread that might help.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

80cm? That's only 31.5 inches. I would believe 80 inches, which is 6' 8". Here's a pic of a stern mounted radar on a reasonably nice CS36T.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

mitiempo said:


> 80cm? That's only 31.5 inches. I would believe 80 inches, which is 6' 8". Here's a pic of a stern mounted radar on a reasonably nice CS36T.


And that dome will eventually get moved to the mast for better off shore performance..


----------



## Navyseal (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the warm and knowledgeable welcome to the forum. Some food for thought there. My dilemma is that I really won't be using the radar that much and will want to remove it mid-season for club racing. The main use for it in the first instance would be a trip from the British Isles to the Baltic. That is why a good, long enough pole mount would be particularly appealing. To repeat myself, I suppose a long enough pole mount would do the trick.

Cheers,


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The pole should be tall enough that no one one board is going to be constantly in way of the beam - ours is 7 feet above deck. Higher is better for distance, but problematic with a stern pole. PYI makes a nice quick release base.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Navyseal said:


> To repeat myself, I suppose a long enough pole mount would do the trick.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes, for what you want to do, it will work..


----------



## Navyseal (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Faster,

Thanks for your input. Sounds probably about right for me too. The safety distance Raytheon say that for a 1.5Kw radome where the average power radiated is less than 0.5 watts and already at 2 feet the hazard from RF radiation levels is 'virtually non-existent'. You should always mind the eyes, though. So, if I planted it on, say, on a 80 inch pole it should be alright, safetywise.

Are you happy with the picture you get?

What is PYI?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Navyseal said:


> Hi Faster,
> 
> Thanks for your input. Sounds probably about right for me too. The safety distance Raytheon say that for a 1.5Kw radome where the average power radiated is less than 0.5 watts and already at 2 feet the hazard from RF radiation levels is 'virtually non-existent'. You should always mind the eyes, though. So, if I planted it on, say, on a 80 inch pole it should be alright, safetywise.
> 
> ...


We rarely get fog in our area, and when we do I'm more interested in things within a couple of miles than 16 miles out (inland coastal waters) so we find the images adequate considering the small radar unit we have (JRC1000)

PYI manufactures or distributes a wide array of products, including kits and accessories for radome mounts. It's a bit of a treasure hunt to find your way through their site but it's here:

PYI Inc. Max-Prop PSS Shaft Seal Seaview Radar Mounts R&D

And I think what you want may be here:

RADAR MAST ACCESSORIES | Seaview Global


----------



## Navyseal (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have a look. 16 Nmiles, at the speed of some 6-10 knots is definitely more than I think I will need too, unless X:ing the Atlantic and I want to know I'm not alone, in which case it would be too little


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Example: Assume that the antenna is 50 feet above water, and the highest point of land that the vessel
is approaching is 300 feet. In this case, land can normally be observed on the radar display at a range of
approximately 30 nautical miles. A straightedge is set at point h at 50 and point H at 300, and the
expected range R reads 30.


----------

